# Hot Instrumentalists!



## Polednice

Right. That's it. I'm sick and tired of hearing all this skin-deep, shallow, body-obsessed crap about opera singers. I'VE HAD ENOUGH. I want to hear about attractive instrumentalists pleeeease!  Men or women, take your pick; just make sure they're easy on the eyes 

[And no complaints, seeing as this is a dedicated thread for the most important subject of all  ]

I'll begin with recent guitarist discovery, who I think will beat all following suggestions hands down 

Milos Karadaglic


----------



## Weston

Pianist Gabriella Montero


----------



## Sofronitsky

I'm not so caught up with him(being straight and all), but I feel obligated to post Nikolai Lugansky because my friend is absolutely _obsessed_ with him.



Edit: Apparently not so good at embedding pictures.. hehe


----------



## jaimsilva

Joshua Bell

[and he is an excellent violin player!]


----------



## Air

The real reason I like Schumann's music so much :






And if I were able to go a couple decades back in time (not to say she isn't still kind of sexy for a 70-year old):





I'm pretty sure Gaston watches this video on a daily basis. 

A lot of hot female violinists (and trumpeters) out there that are very well-known - Miss Chang for example:










Anna Netrebko, Danielle De Niese, Miah Persson, Renee Fleming... oh wait, they're not instrumentalists. 

All first-class musicians by the way.


----------



## tdc

Kaori Muraji


----------



## Polednice

Air said:


> Anna Netrebko, Danielle De Niese, Miah Persson, Renee Fleming... oh wait, they're not instrumentalists.


GRRRRR!! I do love some shallow indulgences now and then, but I think this _obsession_ is clearly a malady of the perverted opera-loving mind


----------



## Meaghan

Pianist Yevgeny Sudbin. Confession: I don't actually know his playing. (Shame on me!) I just think he's pretty. It's the big eyes.

















And clarinetist Sharon Kam. Her playing I _do_ know. She's a wonderful Mozart clarinetist.


----------



## Aramis

Yes, Air, Grimaud, I once watched a documentary movie about her and noticed that she rarely (or never?) was shown with makeup, yet she always looked great while overrated figures like Netrebko happen to look good almost exclusively on pictures from professional photo sessions - on unprepared ones it turns out that they are in fact average famales, not more attractive that those that you can see on the street every day. Grimaud at the other hand has something special, especially in her eyes, almost as wild and mysterious as those of wolves she nurses.


----------



## beethovenian

Edna Stern
I like her Mozart Piano Concertos(9,12,14) on Zig Zag. Her sound is very femininine, ideal for mozart concertos, especially the 9th.


----------



## Ravellian

Meaghan said:


>


O_O

---
(Asian women are cute but they're too skinny. I like more curvy women, like... Anna Netrebko. )


----------



## Polednice

Oh, and, with the powers I hold as creator of this Most Glorious Thread, I hereby expand the net to encompass conductors too (many of them instrumentalists anyway!), purely because Vasily Petrenko is cuuuute


----------



## Aramis

HELLO POLEDNICE ARE YOU HOMOSEXUAL? s


----------



## Polednice

Aramis said:


> HELLO POLEDNICE ARE YOU HOMOSEXUAL? s


Oh God, am I?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Air

Aramis said:


> Yes, Air, Grimaud, I once watched a documentary movie about her and noticed that she rarely (or never?) was shown with makeup, yet she always looked great while overrated figures like Netrebko happen to look good almost exclusively on pictures from professional photo sessions - on unprepared ones it turns out that they are in fact average famales, not more attractive that those that you can see on the street every day. Grimaud at the other hand has something special, especially in her eyes, almost as wild and mysterious as those of wolves she nurses.


Agree with you about the "Wolfchick" 

Her Brahms and Schumann are pretty wild too, I'd like to play some chamber music with her one day.


----------



## Polednice

Air said:


> I'd like to play some chamber music with her one day.


Is that a horrible, horrible euphemism?


----------



## Meaghan

Lenny! In his youth.


----------



## Meaghan

Air said:


> I'd like to play some chamber music with her one day.





Polednice said:


> Is that a horrible, horrible euphemism?


Haha. I hope so!


----------



## Air

Polednice said:


> Is that a horrible, horrible euphemism?


Just being realistic here. 

But you know what they say about chamber music...


----------



## violadude

Meaghan said:


> Lenny! In his youth.


Man, I'm not gay at all, but Leonard Berstien was a pretty damn attractive young guy.


----------



## Olias

Alisa Weilerstein (cello)
Hilary Hahn (violin)
Tine Thing Hilseth (trumpet)


----------



## mamascarlatti

Oh well if we can post conductors...


----------



## Sofronitsky

Olias said:


> Alisa Weilerstein (cello)
> Hilary Hahn (violin)
> Tine Thing Hilseth (trumpet)


Hilary Hahn is absolutely gorgeous. She also is popular mostly for her talent and musical expression, which is rare with the celebrity classical musicians.


----------



## Aramis

Olias said:


> Tine Thing Hilseth (trumpet)


----------



## Ravellian

This thread needs more boobs (no idea whose these women are):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ravellian, you really are a little tinker. Are these (admittedly delightful) pics from your own private portfolio?


----------



## Polednice

Heeey, wait a minute.... are these people professional musicians?!


----------



## Sofronitsky

Polednice said:


> Heeey, wait a minute.... are these people professional musicians?!


They should be


----------



## jaimsilva

Gautier Capuçon










and he plays wonderfully both Dvorak and Herbert cello concertos.


----------



## crmoorhead

Meaghan said:


> Lenny! In his youth.


LOL, smoking IS cool!

Looks like he is actually IN West Side Story there....


----------



## crmoorhead

Simply beautiful!



















I'm a sucker for a pretty face, but I bet it sells a lot of albums!


----------



## crmoorhead

I think that last one is a doll, Ravellian. I don't mean that in a cutesy way but rather that she is probably made of plastic.

I would also have to say that Franz Liszt was very dashing in his youth, esp with that long hair.


----------



## Polednice

As far as composers go, I think the young Schubert wins hands down!










And, yes folks, I will be the first to admit that Brahms was quite an ugly fellar - _especially_ without that beard covering him up!


----------



## Air

As far as composers go, my wife wins.










(Look at my signature )


----------



## crmoorhead

Poor Brahms! Schubert got fat too though. Maurice Ravel, on the other hand, maintained something of a distinguished good looks about him. There aren't many famous female composers I can think of apart from Clara Wieck/Schumann who was quite plain and German and Hildegarde of Bingen who was a mad nun.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Polednice said:


> As far as composers go, I think the young Schubert wins hands down!












I think young Rachmaninoff gives him a run for his money :tiphat:


----------



## crmoorhead

Air said:


> As far as composers go, my wife wins.
> 
> (Look at my signature )


Perusing other pictures of her, that portrait has been the 19th century equivalent of heavily airbrushed.


----------



## Polednice

Air said:


> As far as composers go, my wife wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look at my signature )


*sigh* It's no wonder my dear Brahms died without stealing her heart!

Just remembered also: Leif Ove Andsnes










Am I right in thinking that he has been/is freaky with Alison Balsom, or did I dream a classical music soap opera?!


----------



## Nix

Polednice said:


> And, yes folks, I will be the first to admit that Brahms was quite an ugly fellar - _especially_ without that beard covering him up!


Not a very fair picture of Brahms though... he had better days:


----------



## Aksel

Polednice said:


> *sigh* It's no wonder my dear Brahms died without stealing her heart!
> 
> Just remembered also: Leif Ove Andsnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right in thinking that he has been/is freaky with Alison Balsom, or did I dream a classical music soap opera?!


I think you're dreaming a classical music soap opera. He's living with a horn player in Oslo, I believe.

Also Bellini was quite the dashing young man.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Puccini was very cool.


----------



## Olias

Sofronitsky said:


> Hilary Hahn is absolutely gorgeous. She also is popular mostly for her talent and musical expression, which is rare with the celebrity classical musicians.


Agreed. I met her once after a concert. She stayed for two hours signing autographs and posing for pictures before catching a flight to Denmark (from the USA). Very kind to her fans.


----------



## Olias

Aramis said:


>


Are you referring to her name or her picture?


----------



## Aramis

Olias said:


> Are you referring to her name or her picture?


The latter.


----------



## violadude

Ravellian said:


> This thread needs more boobs (no idea whose these women are):



This has got to be the stupidest "hot girl pretending to play the violin" picture I have ever seen in my life.
I hope to God she's actually left handed at least.......


----------



## Aramis

Zimerman kicks all those metrosexual fops presented so far because he is the Duke of Buckingham and we all know that there is nothing more hot than being Duke of Buckingham.


----------



## jaimsilva

Sergei Nakariakov (born May 10, 1977 in Gorky) is a Russian virtuoso trumpet player


----------



## Sofronitsky

William Kapell was a very dashing young man, and from the pictures I've seen, always had a very intense and brooding look on his face. I think that's one of the most desirable traits of great musicians, the fire in their eyes.


----------



## Meaghan

Okay, I had to find this thread because I just discovered Stefan Jackiw.

Confession: I haven't actually heard him play.

But _oh my goodness_!


----------



## Amfibius

*Julia Fischer* is gorgeous, plays very well, and speaks at least 4 languages. There is a clip of her on Youtube successively answering questions in German, English, French, and Italian - she switches between them like a TV channel and speaks each absolutely fluently. A real turn-on 










*Lydia Teuscher* has the most beautiful voice. I heard her live last year - she was only 10m in front of me. When she walked out on the stage, she looked amazing in her dress. When she sang, it was even better!










*Angela Hewitt* may not be as blessed in looks, but she is the thinking man's beautiful woman. Sensitive, feminine, and powerfully intellectual. I love her.


----------



## kv466

Ok, so she's not my traditional 'hot' girl but she plays Bach in my top three. That's hot.


----------



## Lisztian

Yuja Wang.


----------



## aleazk

of course, Grimaud...






and...










thanks for the nightmares!


----------



## violadude

Lisztian said:


> Yuja Wang.


----------



## jalex

I'm with Air; award goes to the young Argerich who despite not being the best looking in conventional terms has something magnetic about her which the other pretty faces lack.


----------



## Polednice

Milos yum-fest!


----------



## Meaghan

^Okay, he's not bad.

Haha, DG knows he's pretty and takes _full_ advantage - all the photoshoot footage and the "Look at me, I play guitar on the beach in a suit!" Not that I mind.


----------



## Polednice

Meaghan said:


> ^Okay, he's not bad.
> 
> Haha, DG knows he's pretty and takes _full_ advantage - all the photoshoot footage and the "Look at me, I play guitar on the beach in a suit!" Not that I mind.


Yes indeed - the good thing is that you can tell at certain moments that he thinks it's all a bit silly too. Looking back at this thread, I noticed there are a number of musicians whose faces you admire but whose music you have not heard. Interesting!


----------



## Meaghan

Polednice said:


> Yes indeed - the good thing is that you can tell at certain moments that he thinks it's all a bit silly too. Looking back at this thread, I noticed there are a number of musicians whose faces you admire but whose music you have not heard. Interesting!


Yeah, I saw after I posted the most recent guy that I said pretty much the same thing last summer. (Shame on me!) Only two though! That pianist is a bit creepy-looking to me now, actually. But I'm going to make a point of listening to Stefan Jackiw!


----------



## SottoVoce

Young Sviatoslav Richter perhaps? I always found his deeply pensive sadness attractive. Maybe not "hot", but to me he has a gentle handsomeness.


----------



## clavichorder

I love Gabriella Montero and also have a soft spot for Khatia Buniatishvili:


----------



## starthrower

Oh Anne, Oh Anne, Oh Anne!!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Polednice said:


> As far as composers go, I think the young Schubert wins hands down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes folks, I will be the first to admit that Brahms was quite an ugly fellar - _especially_ without that beard covering him up!


Damn!!! As ugly as he was, Wagner even beats Brahms in the looks department.


----------



## Lisztian

Polednice said:


> As far as composers go, I think the young Schubert wins hands down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes folks, I will be the first to admit that Brahms was quite an ugly fellar - _especially_ without that beard covering him up!


He reminds me of Andras Schiff in that pic.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Ivana Gavrić was born in Sarajevo and moved to the UK where she studied music at the Guildhall School of Music, Cambridge, and the Royal College of Music. She has studied with pianists as distinguished as Dmitry Bashkirov, Stephen Kovacevich, and Roger Vignoles.



















Chloe Hanslip has recorded a number of marvelous discs for Naxos:




























Among conductors there's Emmanuelle Haim:


----------



## GrosseFugue

clavichorder said:


> I love Gabriella Montero and also have a soft spot for Khatia Buniatishvili:


Ah, Khatia! She'll be in my town on my birthday next month! I'll tell her you said hi, clavichorder! 
BTW, thanks for posting that vid!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And then there's the composer, Eric Whitacre:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

starthrower said:


> Oh Anne, Oh Anne, Oh Anne!!!


Why can't we give multiple "likes" to a single post?


----------



## GrosseFugue

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Damn!!! As ugly as he was, Wagner even beats Brahms in the looks department.


Wagner looks hideous. But I gotta say his great-granddaughter, Katherina Wagner is very HOT:








And getting a bit more off the subject (but still kind of related), Wilhelm Furtwangler's grandniece, Maria Furtwangler is pretty HOT as well:








I guess it just takes a few generations for the recessive genes for good looks to come out of ugly composers/conductors! :lol:


----------



## Amfibius

I have always had a thing for French women 



















... Helene Grimaud!


----------



## presto

I saw Michala Petri live back in the 1980's and was very struck on how beautiful and elegant she was.
And she still is at 53.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## aleazk

>


"like"..........


----------



## peeyaj

This young man is my hero.


----------



## Norse

Janine Jansen isn't too hard on the eyes, either.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ana Vidovic


----------



## GrosseFugue

Lara St. John! 









She could wear this t-shirt:


----------



## GrosseFugue

Does Jenny O'Connor count? Not strictly Classical. Does Celtic and movie music. But she's HOT! 














PS -- I can't seem to embed youtube vids here. If anyone knows what the secret is, please PM me! Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

Arabella Steinbacher :

Edit: Sorry, this picture is very slow to load! (worth it though!)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Satu Vanska.


----------



## Aksel

Polednice said:


> Milos yum-fest!


:10 to :13 made me chortle.

Also, here's the bundle of hotness that is Berlin Phil solo clarinetist, Andreas Ottensamer (I do think I should mention that my clarinetist friend doesn't care much for his playing, but ah).


----------



## Aksel

StlukesguildOhio said:


> And then there's the composer, Eric Whitacre:


----------



## pluhagr

Nicolas Altstaedt


----------



## Art Rock

Czech pianist Jitka Čechová - I think she is gorgeous.


----------



## An Die Freude

*NICOLA BENEDETTI!!!!*


----------



## GrosseFugue

C'mon, let's hear it for -- 
Lise De La Salle!









See more of her awesomeness at: http://www.lisedelasalle.com/


----------



## jalex

Kathleen Ferrier anyone?


----------



## Ravellian

Here are some pics of my piano students. They are all exceptionally talented...


----------



## violadude

Who's this handsome devil???


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> Who's this handsome devil???
> 
> View attachment 10868


I don't know man, but I have a feeling that Asian girls can't resist him.


----------



## PetrB

Someone selected the 'wrong' Brahms photo. This is the young Brahms who, when he showed up at the Schumann residence, knocking on the door, who had both Clara and Robert gasping at the beautiful golden boy....


----------



## Arsakes

So I managed to learn 10 notes of Recorder Flute (those without 1/3 or 1/4 open bellow hole?) today. Very good for the second day of my self-study.

Now All I need to do is to take a picture and put it here! :lol:

Is it OK that my left thumb hurts? or should I relax myself while playing recorder?


----------



## DeepR

Valentina Igoshina






This video has more focus on her looks than the piano. She even gazes into the camera. And after that, well, I guess you can imagine her doing other things than playing the piano.

Lola Astanova


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pahud








Pahud








Pahud








I laughed at every single one I put up here. :lol:


----------

